# Coining the term "Constipated Diarrhea"



## BWS1982

I wanted to see if anyone else has experienced/is experiencing what I cannot term better than "constipated diarrhea"....what it seems to be is all the classic characteristics of constipation and diarrhea rolled into one (Satan couldn't have conjured up a better stool-passing-affliction if you've had it)....what I mean is you still have diarrhea where it's thin/runny, and comes out very loose, and the urgency is there, meaning that you may not even make it to the pot soon enough. But while on the toilet, after getting *some* of it out, then you're stopped up and clogged with a gassy/bloated feeling still, like constipation....you may sit there for 15 minutes more before more DIARRHEA comes out, still running, or perhaps some gas will exit...still feel bloated though....another 5 minutes and maybe a little more, five minutes after that and finally the rest comes out...more diarrhea again. It often has a hard time coming out on its own, you have to assist it a bit with all the classic pushing of constipation (once it's close to the "exit" it comes out easier, but to get the bloated feeling to convert into this exit is what the pushing is needed for).

You'd think that if something was so runny and you're colon/rectum is so crowded with gas and liquid that it'd easily find its way out of the intended exit route....but apparently not so.

I HATE this concoction of symptoms and wonder if I'm the only one who has this most of the time (seemingly) during flares.


----------



## Creepy Lurker

BWS1982 said:
			
		

> I wanted to see if anyone else has experienced/is experiencing what I cannot term better than "constipated diarrhea"....what it seems to be is all the classic characteristics of constipation and diarrhea rolled into one (Satan couldn't have conjured up a better stool-passing-affliction if you've had it)....what I mean is you still have diarrhea where it's thin/runny, and comes out very loose, and the urgency is there, meaning that you may not even make it to the pot soon enough. But while on the toilet, after getting *some* of it out, then you're stopped up and clogged with a gassy/bloated feeling still, like constipation....you may sit there for 15 minutes more before more DIARRHEA comes out, still running, or perhaps some gas will exit...still feel bloated though....another 5 minutes and maybe a little more, five minutes after that and finally the rest comes out...more diarrhea again. It often has a hard time coming out on its own, you have to assist it a bit with all the classic pushing of constipation (once it's close to the "exit" it comes out easier, but to get the bloated feeling to convert into this exit is what the pushing is needed for).
> 
> You'd think that if something was so runny and you're colon/rectum is so crowded with gas and liquid that it'd easily find its way out of the intended exit route....but apparently not so.
> 
> I HATE this concoction of symptoms and wonder if I'm the only one who has this most of the time (seemingly) during flares.


I used to get this all the time.  It was down to strictures.  You get lots of unpleasant 'Gurgling' noises with it!


----------



## Jeff D.

I had something similar except I had to run to the bathroom and then I would get a pebble or two out and then I couldn't go anymore although I felt I could still go.


----------



## TheLazy1

I get this pretty much every day, sucks thinking you're done then having to go again just after leaving the bathroom.
My knuckles end up getting cuts since I have to wash my hands so often, that's really annoying.

I'm not sure if it's a stricture though, last colonoscopy at the end of September didn't show any but then again the doc could only complete 40% of it.
Gas does make this a whole lot worse though, for this Gas-X usually works great to reduce the pressure.


----------



## BWS1982

I'm doubting I have a stricture, but who knows for sure at this point. The doc did mention possibly doing an "abbreviated" scope in the future just to check in on things, whatever that would be.

I should mention the tricks I have come to learn to ignite the bowels into giving up it's waste material...like what position I get in...lie on the left side and within 10 seconds I can often get out any gas or anything...learned this from when I tried to do colicort enemas (operative word being tried, because I would only be able to keep some in for a couple minutes). If I get down on my hands and knees and raise my arse in the air and put my head near the floor I can often also get some more to want to come out...as silly and ludicrous as it sounds/looks, I don't care- it works. 

Also while sitting there, more is likely to want to come out if I put my head between my knees while on the pot, seems to "squash" the intestines and decrease the space, forcing the waste/air to exit....

Such a "sh*tty" thread this is...


----------



## Digits

lol. ive learned a good trick when your sleeping with stomach aches, and need to go, is to lay on your side, with your knee up in the air (just one knee, with your foot still on the bed) 


whenever i tried to tell it to my doc, he had a word for it, a real medical term, lmao.


----------



## Guest

sometimes if there is something stuck in your bowel, such as a blockage or bad constipation, the body naturally tries to get rid of it by increasing the fluids from the intestinal walls ie flushing it out. so, you end up with liquid plus the mass thats there. if this happens - watch out for dehydration - losing those fluids takes it toll on you.

drinking hot boiled water helps, plus stomach massage, circular clockwise movements.


----------



## freedom

i actually got that this morning for the first time


----------



## Rosemarie

That same thing happens to be on a regular basis.... people get the weirdest looks on thier faces when I say "constipated diarrehea" LOL.
Your right about the satan thing... I'm sure he was very proud of that particular invention.
All I can say to those of us suffering through a night of this- be patient? Remember, This to Shall Pass.
And get some good reading material. I keep a magazine rack in my bathroom.


----------



## Wiles

I have it happen sometimes. I'll be sitting around, and all of the sudden my bowels will hit the panic button sending a signal of TOILET, _NOW_! to my brain. I'll rush to the bathroom and... nothing! 5 minutes later, same thing! The sickening "I've got the diarrhoea" feeling doesn't go away either.


----------



## Guest

lol i know that feeling wiles. so many times i've been on the phone and just interrupted my caller with "gotta go, sorry".. dashed to the loo, only to sit there and wait and wait. i count floor tiles, look around & decide what wants painting, what needs grouting... and still wait... lol


----------



## Danaw

Hi, I was first diagnosed with crohns in 04. But only the last couple years have been really bad. I never really had that "Constipated Diarrhea"  feeling very much until recently. I just had to have a bowel resection from a stricture turned total obstruction. They had to remove 2 feet of intestines. Since this surgery I have that feeling now every potty trip (which is several times a day) I break out in a cold sweat and have actually passed out. fortunately I lean on the closed hamper so I didn't fall off the pot...lol My Dr just added an anti spasm medicine which I think just MIGHT be starting to work.  best of luck to all you sufferers,


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I totally have "constipated diarrhea" and chapped knuckles from constant hand washing. It's frustrating to feel bloated all day and like you need to go. When I go I have all liquid and horrible smelling diarrhea and gas but than strain to get the rest out. Usually I can't fight it and it will just come when it wants to.


----------



## Dawnmg

How you termed your post got my attention and you are not alone.  After you explained your symptoms, I too have that problem.  Not evertime "bathroom moment" however it does happen often.  When it is like that I get a crazy amount of stomach pain where I have to "breath through it" and sometimes it feels like I'm gonna blow out my colon.  Not sure why it does that or what causes the inconsistancy.  Sorry your feeling bad and fed up with your symptoms.  Hopefully you can find some answers.


----------



## danieldresen

AI have this same issue. Is there any relief? I am waiting on an MRI from the VA so I can start on Remicadee. Any tips on reducing the pain in the rectum? Debucaine and preperation h only do so much  I have been dealing with crohns since basic when I had my first hemorrhoid removal. In Kuwait I had a sphincterotomy to seal fissures which have reopened during my tour in Iraq. Soy is my main trigger. Learned that from reading mre labels. Grease is one too. Could gluten also be one  I hope not. Anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## Amy2

I don't have Crohn's but I do have chronic constipation (I'm vegan and eat right) and the only thing that helps is a daily enema.  I'm wondering if that could work for some of you?


----------



## Sailorluna

I get this too and was told it was stricture related.


----------



## UnXmas

I have this, and I have no strictures or anything creating a blockage. It can be caused by rectal prolapse. I keep getting prolapses, but even after my prolapse was repaired, I still have this problem. I'm hoping that when I get an ileostomy I'll finally be free of this!


----------



## shamrock15

I have this, and am getting a balloon dilatation in about 3 weeks. I do have a rectal stricture, and it is very much giving those same symptoms. I have recently used an over the counter stool softener and mineral oil to help things move. Hope you don't spend too long feeling this way!


----------



## thunderbear1

BWS, my husband has been calling it that for years! He describes it the same exact way. I wish the doctor understood it. When they ask my hubby about his BMs he says "Its constipated diarrhea" the doc usually gives us a confused look. Im gonna show this thread to hubby.


----------



## Stardust_Fiddle

I can relate to this part of the disease too, although I don't have strictures or obstructions. Many times when I'm having a flare I get horrible pain and bloating but have trouble producing a BM. I try to walk and exercise to help get my intestines moving, and eventually after several days the poo starts to slowly come out and in between the gas gets out also and it finally eases up. I haven't found anything that helps move the process along more quickly though. Ugh. :ybatty:


----------



## my little penguin

Unxmas 
Did the rectal prolapse repair help anything at all?
I ask because my son has had rectal prolapse as part if his crohn's for the past two years .
It went away with remicade
But has come back since switching to humira.
Gi knows his rectum is inflamed but has suggested we may want to try 
To fix the prolapse .


----------



## UnXmas

my little penguin said:


> Unxmas
> Did the rectal prolapse repair help anything at all?
> I ask because my son has had rectal prolapse as part if his crohn's for the past two years .
> It went away with remicade
> But has come back since switching to humira.
> Gi knows his rectum is inflamed but has suggested we may want to try
> To fix the prolapse .


No it didn't unfortunately! First it just prolapsed again, then when I had it repaired _again_ it still made no difference, so although a prolapse can cause this "constipated diarrhoea" symptom (my surgeon initially thought it was the cause), in my case it must be something else.


----------



## ^mc

Yes, I experience this as well. I used to think that I was done going, so I would get off the toilet, back to whatever I was doing, only to have to RUN back to the toilet, hoping that I would get there in time. I would have gas, diarrhea...very loose, watery diarrhea, then that cramping, bloated feeling would come back. Mostly on my right side. I would think for a fleeting moment that I was going to have a "normal" bowel movement, but then more liquid would gush out. I have never been diagnosed with anything, am only presuming that I have Crohns or similar.....


----------



## Mary65

I experienced this on Thursday night 6 hours in the bathroom mostly on the floor. I am still under investigation with GP/hospital for abdominal pain and constipation with a pain in right hand side. I have never had so much pain and spasms, this was causing me to vomit as well. I knew I was constipated and expected some discomfort but nothing like the pain I had. My body was 'pushing' on its own and I could not control it. Then the diarrhea started as well. If I lay on floor with bum in air it eased the pain but no control over diarrhea . Scared to move. My insides now seem to be outside down below , I am really scarred to go to the loo, I am so tender, its sore to even pass wind. I am glad I'm not alone but wouldn't wish this on anyone. Hospital Appointment in 8 weeks time - not sure I can wait that long.


----------



## Trysha

I was prescribed Mucillium by the GI.
He said I was constipated very badly yet I had been having bms sevevral times a day and during the night. Lots of night time pain.
It was with great trepidation I followed his advice, to take one tablespoon am and 1 tablespoon pm.
The results I found astounding, huge BMs at first several times a day and no more during the night now.
I still have a lot of pain at night, and it is difficult to stay asleep with it.
No more bms during the night though.
Overall I am feeling better except for the pains that don't go away.
His diagnosis was diverticular disease causing the current problems but could also be crohn's playing a part.He is suggesting another colonoscopy---not my favourite pastime. My crohns is in the left colon.
Mucillium is a mixture of psyllium fibre and psyllium husks. It is a very fine running powder and soon mixes with water. easy to take.I also add some orange juice to increase the palatibility., but I also take it straight.


----------



## SSwest

Is anyone on this thread any longer?  I have not been diagnosed with Crohn's but I think I may have it.  I have had this type of problem for many years.  But what is most frustrating is right now it is on day 3 or 4 with no end in sight.  When I have had it in the past, it goes away the same day or overnight.  I have been prescribed Welchol to limit the mucus type movements, but that is not even helping today.  I just want a good nights sleep right now!


----------



## danieldresen

There are people still on. Wish I could say things get better. Is it pain from movement keeping you up? Or leaking? If it's pain you can try lidocaine. There is an ointment at walgreens called recticare. If you are short on money, some aloe gels for sun burn have the same amount of lidocaine and can help sooth the pain. If it is the actual leaking... gauze can help and talcum powder to dry the area. I have been having symptoms since 2008. You have good days and bad days. You want to get this checked. In the mean time... Google boswellia root. It is also called frankensence. It is similar to mesalamine and can help with crohns.


----------



## mish2575

BWS1982 said:


> I'm doubting I have a stricture, but who knows for sure at this point. The doc did mention possibly doing an "abbreviated" scope in the future just to check in on things, whatever that would be.
> 
> I should mention the tricks I have come to learn to ignite the bowels into giving up it's waste material...like what position I get in...lie on the left side and within 10 seconds I can often get out any gas or anything...learned this from when I tried to do colicort enemas (operative word being tried, because I would only be able to keep some in for a couple minutes). If I get down on my hands and knees and raise my arse in the air and put my head near the floor I can often also get some more to want to come out...as silly and ludicrous as it sounds/looks, I don't care- it works.
> 
> Also while sitting there, more is likely to want to come out if I put my head between my knees while on the pot, seems to "squash" the intestines and decrease the space, forcing the waste/air to exit....
> 
> Such a "sh*tty" thread this is...


I try to straighten out, I feel like mine is stuck in a bend that occurs from sitting (after a couple C-sections, who knows).  if that doesn't help I stand and massage my belly.


----------



## ljones

I found this forum by googling constipated diarrhea.  I am so glad to see that others understand something about what I'm experiencing.  When I told my doctor I had constipated diarrhea she looked at me a little funny.  So, in my stomach it feels like diarrhea, it moves around like it, gurgling and bubbling, little sharp pains shooting out every now and again, when I move it feels like it's urgent that I go to the bathroom, but I go and nothing, I mean NOTHING comes out.  I sit there for a while and nothing, just pain like diarrhea and gurgling but zip... I go to lay down because, like with diarrhea I just want to lay still, and I get the gurgling and bubbling and sharp pains again, if I move or roll over it gets worse until it settles and the cycle continues.  I have no idea why this is happening and I have no diagnosis of anything because I can't afford a GI specialist and colonoscopy but my goodness this is annoying.  At least with diarrhea when you finally pass the stool you feel a little better but this is relentless.  I never know when the feeling will pass or how long it will stick with me.  And this has been happening on and off for the past two months, UGH!


----------



## afidz

Sorry to hear that you aren't feeling well. I think a lot of people have found this forum by googling the same thing you did. This thread keeps coming back from the dead because of it (lol!) 
I am glad you found us though, there are so many smart and caring people on here to help you get through. 
Do you have any other symptoms? 
I see you live in CO, have your tried medical marijuana? (I guess for you it doesn't have to be medical) 
Do you have health insurance? If not, there are clinics through out the US that will help people that can't afford the cost of their health care. You can also try talking to the health and human services department in your area to see if you can get any type of assistance. Hope this helps!


----------



## glory_h

I've been having this for a few months too. It's super frustrating because I never know if the urge to go really needs to be addressed immediately. It's inconsistent!

Sometimes I get sick of sitting there so long (and my legs get tingly) so I abandon mission. In an hour or so later I try again and it's a lot of pushing, then diarrhea. Ugh.


----------



## DEmberton

Sounds familiar. Lots of rushing to the toilet and nothing happening, and especially thinking you're done then having to rush back 30 seconds later.

I had a TI stricture.


----------



## 4peace

I'm glad we aren't alone with this symptom but it's SO frustrating! This started happening to me last November. I waited for it to subside and eventually told my G.I. that this isn't my "norm". Luckily he listens to me and understands that I know my body best. Had an MRE done and have inflammation extending from my stricture in the T.I. Started combo therapy and it helped briefly but it's happening again now which I think must mean that the inflammation is not under control. I don't want to tell my GI this though because he'll want to scope and I HATE the prep for scopes. Drinking that stuff makes me literally cry, lol. I hope you all get relief soon! Have a fantastic second half of your week!


----------



## silverking66

I am new here and am so relieved I found this group.  I have been having this constipated diarrhea for over 30 years now and am getting so tired of explaining it to my doctors and having them look at me like I am 'not all there'.  Last night I honestly thought I was going to die.  It started driving in town from a doctor appt with my son, had to take off my pants in the car the pain/cramps in my upper abdomen were so bad.  So, I am driving around town with my 15 year old son with my jeans around my ankles and we still have two stops to go before I can even think of hitting a toilet.  As I am driving I am thinking how embarrassing it will be to poop my pants in the car with teenaged son.  We got to first stop, hubby's work and I jumped out of driver's seat to passenger seat and as I jump in, I take the pants right off my ankles.  When I get back in, the cramps/pain move lower and I feel like I am going to poop right there.  I cannot go into hubby's work and literally die on the toilet (as that is a 4-6 hour stop for me)...we head to second stop to get daughter.  By this time, I am covered in sweat, my heart is beating so bad and all I can do is deep breath and look out the window with the wind blowing to help me cool down.  We live 25 km from town and have only 1 vehicle and I hardly ever leave the house, this is why the multiple pick ups and why I couldn't just go home.  We got her and listening to her complain about her day made me worse.  I felt the hives coming at that point. Usually when I get a bad spell, I get hives all over my stomach and inner thighs. I have not had this in about 2 years....I knew it was going to be bad.  When we finally got home, I got out of the car and passed out, fell on the driveway in my underwear and hubby had to half help, half carry me to the bathroom.  I felt like I was covered in red army ants. My whole stomach from my belly button down to pubic area was covered in huge itchy hives and my legs were on fire.  I threw up three times while sitting on the toilet and then after 45 minutes, losing the feeling in my legs, and so many gurgles, I passed a lump about the size of a ping pong ball.  That was it.  Threw up again and then I was done.  I took 2 benadryl (for the hives....the only advice the doctor gave me)...hubby brought me 4 ice packs for hives and forehead and helped me to bed. I woke up hours later, on the toilet again, and had to flush 3 times I had so much diarrhea.  I went into rec room to watch tv with kids for 15 minutes before I had to go again.  Then at 900pm I went to bed and slept all night, like the living dead.  Today, I feel like I went 4 rounds with some crazy abdominal workout freak or that I had taken 15 blows to the abdominal area from the muscle pain and trauma my body went through.  What the hell?  At one point I started to get twitching in my face that I couldn't control as well.  How can all of this be related to my bowels.  

25 years ago, a military doctor diagnosed me with IBS and said it was stress, to calm down.  

I had a colonoscopy 7 years ago, after seeing blood and too much mucous, that other than being 'extremely tortuous' was 'normal'.  

I have been depressed and anxious since my teens and have been medicated and diagnosed with an anxiety disorder and have been taking Effexor for 2 years.  I am going off of it as the side effects are killing me.  

Anywho, I have never thought about Crohn's because everything I have read says diarrhea and I feel as if I am more constipated...but this term is frigggin' perfect.


----------



## 4peace

silverking66- this story sounds like it warrants a trip to the GI! Perhaps you have structuring somewhere? The vomiting /passing out and extreme D don't sound like something you should ignore. I hope today is a better day!


----------



## bthiago

Hello everyone.
 Since I had strep trout, I was taking antibiotics and Steroids. after I finished the medicines and everything came to normal, I started having stuck lots gases, bowel movement and also diarrhea. I was going to the bathroom 2-3 times a day to a relief. Now it has been almost 2 months and nothing. I`ve already went to a practice doctor; as I had some exams taken for blood and stools. Everything came out normal. Than I went to a Gastro and by the time I was had any appointment to the Gastro, I started filling better and of course he said just to go home and hopes it will get better. Guess what, it did not got better. So too much gases been stuck and diarrhea came back. I don`t know what to do anymore and looks like the same symptoms you all are experience. So what should we do to help to relief?


----------



## bthiago

My wife is helping me out now... She purchase a book about IBS and hopefully with some diet from the book, I`ll see what is going to happen it. In the mean while, I`m afraid of Colon Cancer. Don`t want to do CT. What are your suggestions? I actually don`t have any pain.


----------



## fissure2

I get this "constipated diarrhea" sometimes, like 3 bm's in one all 10 mins apart. horrible bloating in between. when its less bloated that how i know im done.


----------



## bthiago

I definitely have IBS. I started doing the diet of "Gluten" and help me a lot. No more diarrhea or anything like that. Maybe you guys should try to cut Gluten.
Here is one my gastro publication about IBS:
gastrohealth.com/wiki/irritable-bowel-syndrome-ibs


----------



## natracicot

Hello everyone, I am new to this site and was touched by all your stories. I do not have crohns, but have been diagnosed with IBS and since then no doctor cares to do much other than say "oh but it says here you have IBS... (not that they did much before!). For the longest time I was mostly always constipated, but my bowel habits seem to have changed within the last few years and I have recently started having constipated diarrhea. I have always been one to spend too much time on the toilet but for the last few days I have the dire urge to go and either it starts to flush out with diarrhea and then feels like the rest wont come out, or nothing  comes out at all, no matter what I do to help it! After researching this I have yet to come across any actual possible treatment. I have been on metamucil and restoalax, and I have tried the no gluten, no dairy, no fructos and all those other diets, and although I will feel better for a while, there always seems to be something else just waiting around the corner and I swear that it is time, rather than any diet or medication, that offers any help in the end. 

Much like silverking66, I have passed both blood and mucus, but because of a colonoscopy a few years ago I am told all is normal and it is JUST IBS. Am assuming that my symptoms have simply changed and will try the restoralax again as it is the most mild laxative and/or metamucil as it is supposed to be good for both Constipation and Diarrhea. With luck, either one of these products (or time) will give some relief...


----------



## gracestrong

I just had this last night...  what a joy.  Grabbed the cell phone and held out...  Lots of bloating, tons of gurgling then whoosh.  All quiet - think you're done... then gurgle and whoosh again.  It's a special form of diarrhea alright.  You are definitely not alone in this.  Make sure you hydrate, that kind always hits me hard!


----------



## natracicot

It always helps to know we are not alone. Strangely enough, the diahrea side of things seems to have stopped and I am back to being quite constipated. Similar to what I used to have but slightly worse. I have started taking a laxative, however I am not sure what I have is not passed dated. Also, my period is comming soon and that usually has some kind of impact so I figure with time things should change, they always do ... even if it because you had to go to the hospital!! Keep the faith : this too shall pass!!


----------



## johncarter_oz

My experience...
Was overseas recently and had some very bad cheesecake...
vomiting and diarrhea... well it passed and my stools became semi soft without water.
Then only 3 days later, I am getting the constipated diarrhea which is described so well here (no need to repeat it).
This has gone on for 2 and half days now...
I have not had any GI issues diagnosed previously and I think that my balance of good and bad bacteria is out of balance from the bad cheesecake (note to self - don't eat dairy products in developing countries!).
So I think back to what I have consumed since... and it has been a lot of gluten (I am vegetarian) and soy...
I researched a bit last night as I was in so much discomfort/pain and I see both gluten and soy will inflame the colon even more  not happy!

Moving forward, I will remove gluten till I am fully recovered and reduce soy from now.

In addition, I will ensure I am eating extra fibre to help bulk my stools.

I think the lesson I learn is that clearly I have inflammation (as do most people here) and that I need to find foods that are going to be repairing and not damaging to my colon.
If I was to rub my skin with sandpaper... I would stop pretty quick... especially if I drew blood BUT when I eat, the reaction is not immediate and the connection is not as obvious.... If this continues, I will have to make a diary of food consumption to see what is triggering and what is alleviating. At this point it would also help to minimize different food intakes and so to eat a simpler and natural diet.

All the best to all of you!


----------



## johncarter_oz

Oh... I should add
I was overseas for almost 3 weeks.
Usually I take cinnamon in my smoothie almost daily... and I just read that cinnamon is anti-inflammatory  good reason to go make me a smoothie right now.

Finally, vitamin D and gut health also have a correlation as does Vit D and cancer, so I suggest if you don't get enough sunshine (like most people in the western world - we are told by government in Australia to Slip Slop Slap ie avoid the sunshine!) that you consider taking a supplement - I will start taking mine again as before when I was diagnosed with Vit D deficiency, I was experiencing chronic pain from head to toe - it disappeared completely when I raised my vitamin D to regular level!!!


----------



## UnXmas

johncarter - fibre can be disastrous for inflamed intestines, and gluten causes no problems for most people. 



> I think the lesson I learn is that clearly I have inflammation (as do most people here) and that I need to find foods that are going to be repairing and not damaging to my colon.


How did you reach the conclusion you have inflammation? Have you had any tests done? It might be better to stick to a bland, soft, low-fibre diet if your digestive problems are a very short-term issue, and also make sure you're not dehydrated if diarrhoea is severe. But if you haven't already seen a doctor, you probably should if it goes on much longer.


----------



## johncarter_oz

Thank you UnXmas for your feedback...

According to WebMD, they list 7 symptoms of inflammation to the bowels...
I can confirm 5 or the 7 points, the low iron would be the 6th point for me but I don't think I have loss enough blood to effect my iron levels.

The 7 point are

    Abdominal cramps and pain
    Diarrhea that may be bloody 
    Severe urgency to have a bowel movement
    Fever
    Weight loss
    Loss of appetite
    Iron deficiency anemia due to blood loss

So with the exception of fever and maybe low iron, I can affirm the other points.

As for progress... my bowels have moved to constipation (without the diarrhea) and yes I have maintained fluid intake and I have been urinating regularly.

What I managed to pass this morning, was small and appears fairly undigested. At least it is solid and it floats again... 

I will continue my vitamin D supplementation as I know from experience that this did rectify my chronic pain a few years ago.

As for gluten, it is interesting you say that it does not irritate the gut.
Do you have any references I can research? The research I have seen indicates gluten to be one of the most indigestible protein around.

According to PubMed (which I cannot share yet due to the need of posting 10 times before sharing external links), one research concluded;
CONCLUSIONS:

In this large group of patients with IBD, a substantial number had attempted a GFD, of whom the majority had some form of improvement in gastrointestinal symptoms. Testing a GFD in clinical practice in patients with significant intestinal symptoms, which are not solely explained by the degree of intestinal inflammation, has the potential to be a safe and highly efficient therapeutic approach. Further prospective studies into mechanisms of gluten sensitivity in IBD are warranted.

Overall, I feel better. The bloating and pain is gone. The urgency is gone but I used to have 3 good stools a day, now I am struggling to have 1!!!

May still need to see a doctor if movements don't improve.

Thanks again for your feedback and looking forward to your references on gluten and IBD


----------



## UnXmas

The symptoms on that list can have many other causes besides inflammation, and intestinal inflammation itself has many different types. You can't know if you have it or not based on symptoms. A simple blood test can often suggest whether inflammation is likely to be present (though it can't tell you the location of the inflammation). Absence of a fever makes inflammation less likely. I'm not saying you don't have inflammation, just that you can't know without tests! Don't self-diagnose - see a doctor! Especially if you're passing blood. 

I don't have time to type much now, but will get back to you soon with some information on gluten. But I mistook your situation from your first post - you said your symptoms were from cheesecake, and that you had no digestive symptoms  or diagnosed GI condition before, so I assumed you don't have Crohn's. But the article you've quoted I'd about gluten affecting people with IBD: if you've already been diagnosed with Crohn's or another IBD, then your symptoms could well indicate inflammation from a Crohn's flare (though then I don't know that they'd be linked to eating cheesecake?). If you check the diet section of this forum, you'll see many threads about low-fibre diets, and conflicting views on gluten. There's a low-fibre support group here: http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=50340


----------



## johncarter_oz

Thank you again for your response.

To update you (and anyone else interested), my stools have come good now.
Again, I had the exact symptoms as experienced by others here, the diarrhea but constipated... sitting for a half hour sometimes and still nothing... when it came out it was only a little etc etc... I have NEVER had anything like this in my life!!!

You also mention that it could have been other causes and this I would be interested to know what else you think can cause this kind of problem.

For me, I have been taking 5,000 IU of Vitamin D daily along with a Table spoon of Flax Seed oil daily. My diet has been mostly fruit and veg. Avoiding refined foods as much as possible. I did not take any extra fibre but I did not avoid natural fibre in my salads etc. I follow a vegetarian diet (have been for almost 2 years now)

My stools are well formed, float and do not stink like like they did. They come out easily without any pushing and when I wipe it is clean.

I have literally gone from the worst case of stools to the best in only a couple of weeks.

I am not sure exactly what has helped or what has really happened as I have not had this problem before. Perhaps it was everything?

In any case, anyone with the symptoms of "constipated diarrhea" might want to consider vitamin D blood test or even supplementing as it is difficult to overdose as the higher your level, the less Vit D your body absorbs. The flaxseed oil I researched online and the omega 3 oils are anti-flamatory.

To anyone still with this condition or to anyone who finds themselves with this condition and finds this site, I wish you all the best and hope you find a solution. If you do get your Vit D blood test, I would be interested to know the result, it should be around 70ng but I ready that most western societies are deficient, up to 90% are deficient.

Thank you again for your support


----------



## UnXmas

johncarter - glad to hear you're feeling better.

Just to clarify: have you been diagnosed with Crohn's or not?

And have you had any tests done in relation to the problems you're posting about?

As for other causes of your symptoms, well, check the Wikipedia page for causes of abdominal pain: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdominal_pain

I know Wikipedia isn't an officially reliable source of information, but its very, very long list of causes does give you a good idea of the vast number of things that can cause this symptom. There is a similarly enormous amount of causes of diarrhoea, fever and your other symptoms (and many of them cause many or all of the symptoms you listed).

Which is why you need tests and can't diagnose yourself based on symptoms.

Also remember that even if you _did_ have inflammation in your digestive tract, inflammation in itself is not a diagnosis.


----------



## wnorm

I also have what this forum has called "constipated diarrhea". It's good to know that what I am experiencing is not unique. 
I am 63 years old and have numerous health issues.I was diagnosed with uterine cancer 2 years ago and am fine now. My digestive issues, i.e. prolapse, diarrhea, etc  seemed to worsen after the cancer surgery.
I have collagenous colitis and mastocytic enterocolitis. I had  Altemeier prolapse surgery ~ 4 months ago. Virtually my entire rectum was removed and a new "pseudo" rectum was created from part of my colon. I suspect that this new rectum is not quite functional yet. I was advised by the surgeon to do the full enema kit (1.5 litres water) ~ every day to regulate the bms and, thus, enable me to live a more normal life. Yeah, right! The process makes me feel quite ill. Plus, I have rectal bleeding every day.  No wonder I feel exhausted. I will see the surgeon next month. However, he is out of suggestions. I have tried everything. The colorectal nurse suggested  yesterday, after a major bleed of ~ 100 ml. that I go on stool softeners again, 2 capsules twice daily. Any thoughts?


----------



## BigBoss

Wow, i stunbled onto this thread by accident, but its kinda funny, cuz that is exactly how i describe it to all my different docs, i have real bad D, and after a small movement i feel like i get constipated.  Sometimes if i just stand up for 30 secs, and sit back down it helps.  By the way, i have had this condition for roughly 5 years, so i absolutely hate to  eat anything.  Recently had a resection where,"all of the diseased tissue was removed" which led to Diarrhea, but not the constipation, but 6 wks following the surgery, my body is reverti g back to all its old tactics, and not only do i feel constipation but my tries pushing hella hard until it finally relaxes, which lets me know im not done sitting on the throne yet for the night.  Sux that others deal with this, but it also helps to know im not the only one who is tortured daily.


----------



## Kaevata

For all of you suffering from Constipated Diarrhea, I have found something that really helps, especially if you have blockage or stricture.
It is a bit mad but even the genuine Constipated folk find it helps.

http://www.squattypotty.co.uk/


----------



## Hamed

I have been experiencing the very same symptoms of "Constipated Diarrhea" for two months now. Sometimes the urge for BM wakes me up, I go to toilet, go back to bed, and five minutes later I have to go to toilet again! This pattern may be repeated 3 times every morning. One morning during this ritual I witnessed fresh red blood, which may or may not be from rectum, and went to my GI.
My guess is that my GI skrewed up by medicating Metronidazole without mentioning the dosage so I took 2/day for two months, which should have been 3/day. Before that, I was fine when I was on Ciproflixacin for 1.5 years.
Now, the GI says I should be put in Adalimuamb and I'm scared, since it sounds like a road with no turning back.

Crohn's symptoms since 2000,
Diagnosed with Crohn's 2002,
Put on Prednisone & Pentasa 2002,
Reduced drugs to only Pentasa (2*400 mg) until 2007,
Obstruction & Severe inflammation & bleeding in 2007,
Back to Prednisone and Azathioprine (plus Nortriprylin), 2007-2014,
Perforation and ileum resection (32 cm) in July 2014,
Stopped Azathioprine, on Asacol, Clidinium C, Nortriptylin, Metronidazole from July 2014- December 2014,
Flare-up & internal bleeding at small intensine, hospitalized in December 2014,
Put on Prednisone IV, then after a week oral prednisone 40 mg tapering 5 mg/week, since January 2015,
On Asacol 800 (3/day), Ciprofloxacin (2/day) until 4 months ago.
Current meds: Asacol 800 (3/day), Metronidazole (3/day).


----------



## ronroush7

Hamed said:


> I have been experiencing the very same symptoms of "Constipated Diarrhea" for two months now. Sometimes the urge for BM wakes me up, I go to toilet, go back to bed, and five minutes later I have to go to toilet again! This pattern may be repeated 3 times every morning. One morning during this ritual I witnessed fresh red blood, which may or may not be from rectum, and went to my GI.
> My guess is that my GI skrewed up by medicating Metronidazole without mentioning the dosage so I took 2/day for two months, which should have been 3/day. Before that, I was fine when I was on Ciproflixacin for 1.5 years.
> Now, the GI says I should be put in Adalimuamb and I'm scared, since it sounds like a road with no turning back.
> 
> Crohn's symptoms since 2000,
> Diagnosed with Crohn's 2002,
> Put on Prednisone & Pentasa 2002,
> Reduced drugs to only Pentasa (2*400 mg) until 2007,
> Obstruction & Severe inflammation & bleeding in 2007,
> Back to Prednisone and Azathioprine (plus Nortriprylin), 2007-2014,
> Perforation and ileum resection (32 cm) in July 2014,
> Stopped Azathioprine, on Asacol, Clidinium C, Nortriptylin, Metronidazole from July 2014- December 2014,
> Flare-up & internal bleeding at small intensine, hospitalized in December 2014,
> Put on Prednisone IV, then after a week oral prednisone 40 mg tapering 5 mg/week, since January 2015,
> On Asacol 800 (3/day), Ciprofloxacin (2/day) until 4 months ago.
> Current meds: Asacol 800 (3/day), Metronidazole (3/day).


I have been on Humira for about seven months now without any problems.


----------



## Hamed

ronroush7 said:


> I have been on Humira for about seven months now without any problems.


I'm 30 years old and the biologics lose effect say in 5 or at best 10 years. What bugs me is I don't know what to do next. If I knew I would die at 40, it'd be okay. But I'm supposed to live another 20 years from then. 
Besides, they are expensive and I'm not sure I will have the same job and salary 10 years later. 
I thought Humira or Remicade will be taken as the last resort, but the GI says current trend in IBD medication is step-up approach, i.e. using the strongest medication sooner to minimize damage to intestine. I'm not sure whether this or "the last resort" is the right approach.


----------



## ronroush7

They started me with Cimzia.  It was fine at first but then it wore off.  They then put me on Remicade.  I took myself off because of the expense.  That was a big mistake because I developed an obstruction.  They did surgery on me in April of 2010.  By November, they put me back on Remicade and introduced me to a program called Remistart to help financially.  My body built up a reaction to Remicade and I had a lesion on my scalp that wouldn't go away with antibiotics.  They tried me on Stelara which didn't help my Crohns Disease.  I am currently on Humira.  They have a program by where I only have to pay for dollars for each shipment.  Now, everyone has different reactions to medicines.


----------



## Hamed

ronroush7 said:


> They started me with Cimzia.  It was fine at first but then it wore off.  They then put me on Remicade.  I took myself off because of the expense.  That was a big mistake because I developed an obstruction.  They did surgery on me in April of 2010.  By November, they put me back on Remicade and introduced me to a program called Remistart to help financially.  My body built up a reaction to Remicade and I had a lesion on my scalp that wouldn't go away with antibiotics.  They tried me on Stelara which didn't help my Crohns Disease.  I am currently on Humira.  They have a program by where I only have to pay for dollars for each shipment.  Now, everyone has different reactions to medicines.


I'm sorry to hear about what you went through. I live in Iran, and Humira is being prescribed quite recently for Crohn's. The story of insurance is different here; some say 90% and some say 70% of the expense is covered by insurance (as long as you have a job.) Actually you have frightened me with your story and I feel biologics are not safe to take, except when there is no other option.


----------



## ronroush7

Hamed said:


> I'm sorry to hear about what you went through. I live in Iran, and Humira is being prescribed quite recently for Crohn's. The story of insurance is different here; some say 90% and some say 70% of the expense is covered by insurance (as long as you have a job.) Actually you have frightened me with your story and I feel biologics are not safe to take, except when there is no other option.


I am sorry .  There are plenty of people on here who have been on biologics for years and they are fine.  I am going to tag Clash.


----------

